# Maracyn 2 for fin rot



## Bond Girl (Aug 7, 2010)

When you use Maracyn 2 to treat tail rot and your fish is in a gallon, unfiltered, basic tank, how often would you change the water? 

Would a daily change with a new dose of medication + salt be okay? That's what I've been doing with other drugs so far. 

For general info, I have already gone through treating it with just salt for 2 weeks and then with Melafix for the last week. The water has been tested by the pet shop and there is no problem with it. I use Seachem Prime as a conditioner and the temperature is warm enough. Gandhi has been a trooper all throughout, very energetic and eats like a piggie, but his tail is still disintegrating


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Can you describe what's happening to the tail more thoroughly? Does it have a black, crusty edge? Is the color normal, but the ends are jagged and there are chunks missing?


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

1 Dose of Maracyn II = 10 gallons

Take 1 packet of Maracyn II and mix it with 10mL of water. You're going to need a medicine syringe of some sort to accurately dose it.

Take 1mL of this water and add it to your gallon of fresh, clean water. Daily water changes for 5 days while dosing Maracyn II.

Your Maracyn II says its for Fin Rot? because I have Maracyn I here and it also says its for Fin Rot.

Edit: And what Adastra said.


----------



## Bond Girl (Aug 7, 2010)

Adastra: His tail has been gradually disappearing between these little rays and it's partially losing its color at the ends. Tattered would be a good way to describe it. At first, I thought he was biting it - he is a feisty little thing - but none of us has never seen him do it. Then, the discoloration started to show. There is no crustiness and I don't notice black of any kind. Do you think it's something else?

Ajones: Thank you! Yes, my Maracyn Two says it's for fin rot. Should I be using the other Maracyn?! I also saw it on the shelf and looked at the active ingredients - they are different.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Bettas don't normally bite their tails around people. They prefer to do it at night or when no one is watching. Interesting about the Maracyn though, I have no idea that both are for Fin Rot. Adastra can help with that.

With fin fot, fins often look like they are dissolving and have some discoloration/crustiness on the ends. Any changes to your tank lately? New location? He could just be bored. I'm not sure though. Picture?


----------



## Bond Girl (Aug 7, 2010)

Ajones: No changes, he's even managed to build a tiny bubble nest WHILE on Melafix. Can he even reach to his tail?!

But now I've taken a photo with a flash and I believe the ends of his tail do have a black tinge to them, while half of it is losing color.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't see any rot, really--this fish looks like he has some crowntail in his lineage based on the dorsal and the ventrals, so it's likely exaggerating what you're seeing. It's possible that he nibbled it and it became infected, but the main problem is the biting. I really don't see any crustiness or discoloration, so if it is there, it's likely quite minor. 

Some fish bite for very strange reasons--he may be bored, he may not like a certain piece of decor, he may prefer to sleep with a nightlight, he may be stressed out by a threatening object in or around the tank, there might be too much traffic around his tank, there might be temperature fluctuations, or a strong filter current--infinite possibilities, really. Just take some time to seriously evaluate what might be disturbing him in his environment and then use process of elimination to finally figure out the source. One of mine simply didn't like to be in total darkness, another was much happier once I removed a piece of decor to free up more swimming space. 

I would just keep the water clean and work on the biting issue--I don't see a reason to expose him to meds at this point.


----------



## Bond Girl (Aug 7, 2010)

Adastra, thank you very much, I will try to figure out what bugs him. It's great to hear that it might not be a super-resistant fungus. So far, I took a plant out and I will get a night light for him. It's definitely a nightly activity because I did notice that it's in the morning that he misses more of his tail rather than after I come home from work. He's very sociable, so maybe he is bored while waiting for us to wake up and open the curtains :/


----------

